# Police Dog Killed in Griffin GA



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.cbsatlanta.com/news/21536886/detail.html


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I can only hope they catch the miserable bastard that did this. There is a difference in losing a dog doing what he was trained to do. This is just sick.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lets hope that Ga has laws to prosecute the wetwad as having murdered a cop.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree with bob. anyone who does that kind of shit should get charged just the same as murdering a human cop. probably some asshole the dog helped lock up at some point. 

I don't know how the laws are here in VA but i'd hope there are a lot of laws on the books about killing k9 officers. it would be terrible if that asshole got off with some bullshit animal cruelty charge.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

What a depressing story. Here's to hoping they find and nail whomever did this.

Seriously though, who takes two dogs from a kennel, not only shoots one, but half-starves and beats the other one? Whatever they book the person(s) responsible for this with, I doubt I'm feeling much pity toward them. It probably won't be enough as it is.

-Cheers


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

The department is taking donations for a new K9 to fill Jimi's spot at work.

POC for this is [email protected].


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Terrible, what is this world coming to? Again in Georgia, is crime really that bad down there? Nevermind I had to fuel outside of Atlanta years ago, when I drove cross country. I didn't want to walk in to piss, it was so... dicey.

I hope they find this prick and stick it to him.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Could the moderators here or someone skilled and trustworthy enough set up a paypal account where we could put donations to add to the reward money?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Michael, they gave a link to donate for the new dog. It appears to be a city government address, perhaps they also are handling the reward.

DFrost


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> The department is taking donations for a new K9 to fill Jimi's spot at work.
> 
> POC for this is [email protected].


 
SGT Jeremy Bennet with the Griffin PD is the point of contact for the dog donations, but he can get you steered where you need to be to add to the reward.

Thanks for the support for these guys and the fallen K-9. 

I think if the reward goes up, someone will roll on somebody else sooner than later.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 31, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Lets hope that Ga has laws to prosecute the wetwad as having murdered a cop.


Thankfully assaulting a police k9 is almost as bad as attacking the human police here. Both are felonies but lower time frame with the jail time as far as the k9 goes. 

And someone was asking if crime is so bad in the Atlanta area. Atlanta is THE drug distribution center for the Eastern US. So all K9 teams have their work to do and the bad guys deadpools to worry about. Atlanta was also the murder capital a few years back...


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> SGT Jeremy Bennet with the Griffin PD is the point of contact for the dog donations, but he can get you steered where you need to be to add to the reward.
> 
> Thanks for the support for these guys and the fallen K-9.
> 
> I think if the reward goes up, someone will roll on somebody else sooner than later.


That was my thought too.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I hope they nail the bastard and get him good. My gut feeling tells me he and the dog crossed paths before. Let's hope he slips and get what he deserves.


----------

